# Echo PB-46 Leaking



## PCC (May 1, 2008)

My Echo PB-46 just turned 11 years old, I thought things were going great until I noticed some oily/wet residue. I've cleaned/rebuilt the carbs in the blower and weedeater but that has been the extent of my knowledge. It is my understanding that the backpack blowers are a pain because you have to take apart so much.

Before I start I was wondering if anyone had any pointers and ideas on what they think the problem might be (I'm hoping it is just a new gasket or just some tightening).

Thanks for any input.

Patrick











http://www.pbase.com/patrick_c/image/96471001

http://www.pbase.com/patrick_c/image/96471009


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Remove the recoil starter assembly 4mm allen wrench and inspect the crankshaft seal, look to see if it's wet and oily under the starter. Check the spark arrestor screen for carbon build up and also check the exhaust port. Excessive back pressure can cause residue like this.


----------



## PCC (May 1, 2008)

Thanks 30Yr., I was thinking about removing the recoil starter just becasue it appears to be something I can do quick an easy. I haven't checked the exhaust port but FWIW, when I've checked the plug in the past they've always been a nice brownish-tan.

I've never had any problems with this blower and it gets used pretty regularly.

Thanks for the info, I hope to get a little more done this weekend.

Thanks again.

Patrick


----------

